# LS4 swapping a Chevy Cruze



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

How much money do you have to spend on this project?


----------



## DannyP (6 d ago)

Hopefully enough 😂 if not more money can be earned I'm not to concerned about the price honestly. No I'm not rich or even close to wealthy if I can put a LS4 in a Cruze I'll save up till I can do it


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Interesting idea. I dont see why it wouldnt work physically, other than the engine/trans combo possibly being wide enough to necessitate "massaging" the strut towers to get them to fit. Then there's the engine/trans mounts on the subframe, which would have to be custom made.
Would obviously need custom drive axles and probably upgrading the hubs/brakes to Cruze Diesel/Verano sizes, depending on the spline count on the axles.
Cooling system would be dependant on fitting an LS4 sized custsom radiator behind the bumper. Id imagine Ron Davis could make one to spec.
Everything else is just wiring dependent. You'll have to have diagrams for both engine types to see if the comm protocols are similar and to see if you can repin the main connectors to get connectivity and hopefully all the modules can talk to each other.

I would love to see you do it.


----------



## Who is the Leader (7 d ago)

DannyP said:


> I have been playing around with the idea of putting small LS in a Chevy Cruze but I don't know much about the Cruze or LS what would be the best to put in the cruze


There was a factory Cruze LS. Unfortunately, it must stand for 'low standards' as it was the trim level for the lightly decontented base model instead of a performance trim. No LS4s to be found here.

That said, a V8 Cruze with an Impala SS drivetrain would be amazing. Do it!


----------



## DannyP (6 d ago)

I have a few ideas on how to approach some of the main obstacles in a build like this I'm just getting that security of it's not impossible. This will be a fun little project hopefully one that pays for itself


----------



## DannyP (6 d ago)

Who is the Leader said:


> There was a factory Cruze LS. Unfortunately, it must stand for 'low standards' as it was the trim level for the lightly decontented base model instead of a performance trim. No LS4s to be found here.
> 
> That said, a V8 Cruze with an Impala SS drivetrain would be amazing. Do it!


I won't be able to start the build for about 2 months but after that I'll be steadily uploading progress pics


----------



## DannyP (6 d ago)

thebac said:


> Interesting idea. I dont see why it wouldnt work physically, other than the engine/trans combo possibly being wide enough to necessitate "massaging" the strut towers to get them to fit. Then there's the engine/trans mounts on the subframe, which would have to be custom made.
> Would obviously need custom drive axles and probably upgrading the hubs/brakes to Cruze Diesel/Verano sizes, depending on the spline count on the axles.
> Cooling system would be dependant on fitting an LS4 sized custsom radiator behind the bumper. Id imagine Ron Davis could make one to spec.
> Everything else is just wiring dependent. You'll have to have diagrams for both engine types to see if the comm protocols are similar and to see if you can repin the main connectors to get connectivity and hopefully all the modules can talk to each other.
> ...


Whenever I start on the build I will post the progress on here for all the op Cruze enthusiasts


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've considered doing this in my Cobalt...but it has a much larger engine bay, and it is going to cost a _considerable_ amount, so...yeah, good luck.

The 2.0 LUZ TD barely fits...an LS4 is considerably larger.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

At some point I have to wonder if it wouldn't be easier to switch body panels than drivetrain.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

DannyP said:


> Hopefully enough 😂 if not more money can be earned I'm not to concerned about the price honestly. No I'm not rich or even close to wealthy if I can put a LS4 in a Cruze I'll save up till I can do it


It ironic you say that. I said something similar 3 years ago. The rabbit hole can be DEEP. I've spent more on my Cruze than I originally purchased it for in 2017. So far, the running total on mods is $18,000+.

See my build thread for details if you want to read through ~60 pages.


----------



## DannyP (6 d ago)

JLL said:


> It ironic you say that. I said something similar 3 years ago. The rabbit hole can be DEEP. I've spent more on my Cruze than I originally purchased it for in 2017. So far, the running total on mods is $18,000+.
> 
> See my build thread for details if you want to read through ~60 pages.


I have been debating a small build like this since I had a fiesta a little over half a year ago. Then as if a sign the Chevy Cruze popped up on every social media I have. I got the ls4 idea from a guy who put one in a Miata


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Can the engine fit in the bay?

How much floor has to be cut out for the transmission tunnel? 

How much dash is in the way?

Mounting points for the rear axle?

Donor rear axle width, how much needs cut down on the tubes?

How are you going to re-work the front suspension to make it all fit?

What new springs to handle the extra weight?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

DannyP said:


> I have been debating a small build like this since I had a fiesta a little over half a year ago. Then as if a sign the Chevy Cruze popped up on every social media I have. I got the ls4 idea from a guy who put one in a Miata


The great!

But just for your information, putting an modern engine in a modern vehicle that it was not designed for is anything but a small build. There's quite a lot involved.


----------



## DannyP (6 d ago)

Valpo Cruze said:


> Can the engine fit in the bay?
> 
> How much floor has to be cut out for the transmission tunnel?
> 
> ...


Questions like this be why I came to this site if the engine doesn't fit I'll cut it to fit I'm probably going to use a Impala as a donor. What I don't know I can learn what seems


JLL said:


> The great!
> 
> But just for your information, putting an modern engine in a modern vehicle that it was not designed for is anything but a small build. There's quite a lot involved.


Physically (speaking of compact size of the Cruze) small build no build is small in work to do, some are easier then others, Ngl if I thought it was going to be an easy and quick build I wouldn't have made the original post


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Good Luck 👍

Keep us updated and please don't drop off the face of the Earth if things don't work out, like everyone else who has grand ideas.


----------



## DannyP (6 d ago)

I'm not going to just give up if I run into a issue I'm unsure about I'll ask and learn. Fabrication determination and adult money that could definitely be spent on something better will pioneer my way to Cruzeing with an ls4 as for the updates. As I said it will be 2 or so months before I can physically start whenever I do I will post the progress here and on my YouTube.

Note. This is my first personal build yes I'm aware I've chosen a hellatios combo, the way I look at it, all those guys who get paid to build cars and just have fun are guys who got well known from one crazy build. Plus let's be honest here a ls4 in a Cruze is just an amazing idea


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I hope you do that.

Let's see some pics of what you're starting with?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DannyP said:


> I'm not going to just give up if I run into a issue I'm unsure about I'll ask and learn. Fabrication determination and adult money that could definitely be spent on something better will pioneer my way to Cruzeing with an ls4 as for the updates. As I said it will be 2 or so months before I can physically start whenever I do I will post the progress here and on my YouTube.
> 
> Note. This is my first personal build yes I'm aware I've chosen a hellatios combo, the way I look at it, all those guys who get paid to build cars and just have fun are guys who got well known from one crazy build. Plus let's be honest here a ls4 in a Cruze is just an amazing idea


You can do it.
*QUICK START GUIDE - Holley*


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Anythings possible, could be done the cruze engine bay is fair and yeah a lot of money and a lot of time, good luck and I hope to see this out


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Why not a LNF engine from the Chevy HHR SS? Turbocharged 4, can make huge power, and a better chance for an easy fit.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Technically this looks like a Cruze but I bet its tube framed with Cruze panels.






Them having a little fun.


----------



## mocorral217 (Sep 28, 2018)

What about the 4.3 v6, might fit lots of performance options, tranny's the problem. I'm interested to see pics, thx.


----------

